# Need opinions on buying these bucks



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://buckhornrun.weebly.com/goats-for-sale.html

The above has two bucks for sale. I believe I am interested in Simon. He has his winter coat, so I can't see his lines. 
I don't know anything about pedigrees in Nigerians because I raise Boers, but my kids each have a Dwarf and they want kids. One of them, Penny, comes from really nice lines according to her breeder and the judge this year said she should have gone to Nationals because she is the best Nigerian Dwarf she has ever seen...

Penny's AGS number is D-74213

Fig Newton's number is D-71724


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.imaginationacres.com/end-of-the-line-cupid.html

This is another one. He looks better than the first two, but is farther away.

I would like tri-color kids.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd go with Cupid.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I personally would go with Simon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So I did a little searching...looked at pedigrees and what sire/dam info. I could find. I absolutely LOVE Simon. Awesome pedigree and udder quality! I'd get him in a flash!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Even with his winter coat Simon looks more 'dairy' then Cupid.

I really don't like Cupid. He's way to thick and stocky for a ND.

So I'd go with Simon


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Anybody else want to chime in. Are any of them good bucks , or should I keep looking.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I like Simon. 

His dam's side is nice, and as for his sire's side...I am a sucker for OMF goats


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I wasn't in love with any of those.
I found a breeder in New York called Cabin Creek Minis. They have a Facebook page. They sent me a few pics of bucks, but I can't seem to get much more info out of them. Anyone know anything about them?
Here are their bucks:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are not really the type of photos you'd want to receive when buck shopping. It doesn't show their conformation at all. What about any daughters they've produced? What about their dams? These are dairy goats...so udder quality is very important. What are their pedigrees like?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah you need them at least standing on even gravel or short grass so you can see their legs and pasterns.

I'd want some daughter pics

Does their face book page have better pics for you?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No, it doesn't and they aren't good about sending me info. I think I will steer clear of them.

Check this one out. Pics are from August and October. Breeder to get more pics for me.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is his Dam. http://www.woolydogdown.com/desert_sage.html


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ooh I think he's gorgeous. Can you get udder pics of the dam though?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those photos also show us nothing of his conformation.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

He's pretty but all stretched out so can't see leg angulation or levelness of the back and rump.

I'd say he doesn't look very masculine but is still young.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. Studded this little guy out for my girls. He is a June kid but is a nice size. Dam was dry when we picked up him, but seemed to have a nice udder attachment. Owner does not milk, so no full udder pics available. Sire and Dam had nice conformation.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He looks like a cutie, but still, it's easier to give an objective opinion if we can see a side view of him posed on level ground. Then it's nice to have a front view and back view so we can see his width, etc.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sure is. Just haven't been able to get him to stop chasing the girls long enough to stand still, lol.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I like him! I don't know about Nigi conformation but he's got great color! Will be fun to see what you get out of him. Good luck!


----------

